# DVD: Aeon Flux



## Sonnie

Finally got around to watching this movie last night and thought it was very intriguing. The movie was based in the year 2415 and there were some really wierd futuristic things. 

Some of the stunts were a little over the top and not so well carried out to make me a believer. There was plenty of action and some good sub and surround material throughout the movie.

The plot was fairly interesting but I'm just not so sure that Charlize Theron was the right actress for the the character Aeon. She just doesn't strike me as an action type of girl. I would have preferred to see someone like Jennifer Garner, or Kate Beckinsale would have been even mo betta IMO.

PQ and SQ were both good. I'll watch it again. 

Recommended!

:3.5stars:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

I have been wanting to see this one. I'll have to give it a spin.

Jeff


----------



## toecheese

I loved it in the theater- and it'll be one that I own. It got torn up by the general public, but the story is actually pretty good. I agree with Sonnie that Charlzie probably wasn't the best choice- actually, an unknown would have been fine.


----------



## Guest

Is this out on DVD yet? I thought I saw it at BB, but then I thought I saw something that said it would be release on 6/6/06.


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Randell and welcome to the Shack! Good to see another Alabamian. What part of bama you from?

Yes... Aeon Flux is out on DVD... came out couple of weeks ago. I also though that this was one that was not going to be released until June. I suppose there were some sites that had some misinformation or they decided to release it early.


----------



## FlashJim

She looks pretty **** nice in the movie. 

I liked the movie. I know it didn't do well in the theater, but I think it'll have a life on DVD. I've seen it 3 times.


----------



## nova

I have yet to see this film though I have caught some of the animated episodes. Funny no one seems to like Charlize Theron in the part,.... me neither. The only actress I can picture in a live action film is Carrie-Anne Moss or an unknown.


----------



## Josuah

My blog review of Aeon Flux: https://www.wesman.net/~wesley/mt/archives/2006/05/aeon_flux.html

Warning: contains minor spoilers. But basically I thought it failed.


----------



## Sonnie

Off topic: Hey Josuah... how does the trackback work... we have that now and I see you have it.


----------



## Josuah

For blog software that supports trackback, when you create an entry you can specify a trackback URL. Then the blog software sends a trackback ping to the URL you entered to let the original know you blogged about it. But I didn't realize trackback was supported in forum software.

For example, in your blog, you write about Aeon Flux and type in my trackback URL when you save your entry. My server gets a ping from yours saying there's a trackback, and your blog entry shows up under the trackbacks on my blog entry.


----------



## Sonnie

I guess I'm gonna have to see it in action to understand how it all works.

Here's your trackback URL: https://www.wesman.net/cgi-bin/mt/mt-tb.cgi/899

So now your server will get pinged from mine and this entry gets logged under your trackbacks?


----------



## Josuah

You need to enter that trackback URL into something that knows how to send a trackback ping. It sends a bunch of info. Here's some of the stuff that was sent from someone else's blog:

source site
source title
url
target entry (mine)
summary

Just sticking the URL into a post isn't enough.


----------



## Sonnie

I tried putting your link in the dropdown trackback box above... we'll see what happens if anything. I have no idea what I'm doing... lol. I still can't seem to grasp it.


----------



## bobgpsr

Paramount has annouced Aeon Flux HD DVD available on August 8th.



> Paramount goes HD
> 
> Paramount Home Entertainment has finally taken the plunge into high definition with 10 HD-DVD titles coming in the next few months.
> On July 25th, Sahara, Tomb Raider, Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow and Tim Burton's Sleepy Hollow will arrive. August 1st will include Four Brothers, We Were Soldiers and The Manchurian Candidate. Then on August 8th, expect U2: Rattle and Hum, Aeon Flux and The Italian Job.


Bob


----------



## Guest

I have to place my vote for Charlize in the title role. I though she was fabu!


----------



## Guest

bobgpsr said:


> Paramount has annouced Aeon Flux HD DVD available on August 8th.
> 
> Bob


I've decided to wait for the HD-DVD release on this one (even though I don't have a player yet). I really liked this movie in the theater and think it's going to rock in HD. The sound was pretty good and should give LFE a workout.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

caser85 said:


> I've decided to wait for the HD-DVD release on this one (even though I don't have a player yet). I really liked this movie in the theater and think it's going to rock in HD. The sound was pretty good and should give LFE a workout.


Well, that would be less than 48 hrs away. It comes out on HD DVD on Aug. 8!


----------



## Guest

MrPorterhouse said:


> Well, that would be less than 48 hrs away. It comes out on HD DVD on Aug. 8!


Already?! Dang I need to get a player... but first I was going to get a new SVS sub. Hmm decisions...


----------



## Sonnie

Don't forget we got the Coordinated HD-DVD purchase day on the 8th!


----------



## OvalNut

> ... but first I was going to get a new SVS sub. Hmm decisions...


To paraphrase an oft quoted line:...

"SVS will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no SVS."

onder: 


Tim
:drive:


----------

